# [SOLVED] Land of the Dead Road to Fiddler's Green Vista error



## kaosspydir (Mar 28, 2010)

I currently am trying to play the Land of the Dead game and it installed perfectly but when i try and play I get this error,
No Label

OS: Windows NT 6.0 (Build: 6002)
CPU: AuthenticAMD Unknown processor @ 2300 MHz with 2047MB RAM
Video: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (9713)

Negative delta time!

History: UGameEngine::Tick <- UpdateWorld <- MainLoop
If someone can please help me with this problem i'd be very grateful.

My computer specs are,
OS: windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 2
Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard Company
Model: s3713w
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4450e 2.30GHz
Memory(RAM): 3.00 GB
System type: 32-bit Operating System


----------



## kaosspydir (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Land of the Dead Road to Fiddler's Green Vista error*

I found out myself by rechecking everything.
For anybody else who may have this prbloblem you just need to go to compatibility and set it to windows 98/me and it will work just fine


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Land of the Dead Road to Fiddler's Green Vista error*

Hi kaosspydir,

Thanks for posting a solution, could you kindly mark this thread solved by going into thread tools and clicking "Mark This Thread As Solved". Thanks, it will help other users who may have the same problem.


----------

